# US Visa question



## chafid (Apr 6, 2015)

Hi all, just arrived in Mexico two weeks ago. I got a 2 year contract to work at a telco company in Mexico City. I prefer to travel to Mexico through US, but since it requires me to have a US visa and I don't have much time, I went to Mexico using the Europe route. I'm planning to went back to Indonesia and bring my wife and 2 kids in 4 months time to live here with me. They already got their Mexican visa so that's not a problem. This time though, I want to go through the US route since Europe route took much longer than US route. 

I'm planning to apply for US visa here in Mexico. However, according to my friend experience, most people who arrived in Mexico less that 6 months usually got their US tourist visa application rejected. The best that I can do is applying for a transit visa which I can only use to travel between airports. If I want to visit my relative in US later, I have to apply for a tourist visa again. Is this normal practice for people who only arrived in Mexico? If I apply for transit visa in a 1 or 2 months, what are the chances they rejected that as well?


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

Your questions are difficult to answer with any degree of certainty because there seems to be some randomness in the decision process made by US immigration Officers. Their decisions are somewhat based on their perception of you and your intentions. But by being prepared for your interview you can help yourself. Bring documentation that proves your employment here in Mexico so that interviewer knows Mexico is not just a stopping point between Indonesia and the US. The Officer might suspect you really want to go to the US to be with your family. Which leads to suggestion 2. Don't lie in your interview, but avoid talking about your family in the US if possible, and when you do, make it clear that your reason for traveling in and through the US is to facilitate transit of your family to Mexico. Best of luck.


----------



## chafid (Apr 6, 2015)

grotton said:


> Your questions are difficult to answer with any degree of certainty because there seems to be some randomness in the decision process made by US immigration Officers. Their decisions are somewhat based on their perception of you and your intentions. But by being prepared for your interview you can help yourself. Bring documentation that proves your employment here in Mexico so that interviewer knows Mexico is not just a stopping point between Indonesia and the US. The Officer might suspect you really want to go to the US to be with your family. Which leads to suggestion 2. Don't lie in your interview, but avoid talking about your family in the US if possible, and when you do, make it clear that your reason for traveling in and through the US is to facilitate transit of your family to Mexico. Best of luck.


Thanks with the suggestions grotton, really appreciate it. I think I'm gonna gamble and requested for a tourist visa. Mean while I'll bring as much evidence as I could that I have a good job here that I won't be leaving Mexico just like that to get to US.
Hopefully it'll all work out. Worst thing that could happened is that they reject my application and I have to applied again for transit visa


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

I think they will be more concerned with your references from your country than in Mexico. They will need time to verify your history, IMHO. Suerte.


----------

